# ....... المخططات الهندسيه للكعبه الشريفه ....



## م / تركي بن محمد (8 يناير 2007)

​ 




 






 






 






 






 



اللهم اجمع شمل المسلمين ووحد صفهم ​


----------



## samir mana (8 يناير 2007)

يبارك الله هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## مها سويدان (8 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## waddahjaara (8 يناير 2007)

و الله شي جميل و مفيد جداً، بارك الله


----------



## محمد الأسوانى (8 يناير 2007)

شئ رائع ونادر بارك الله فيك


----------



## م / تركي بن محمد (10 يناير 2007)

*كيف هي الكعبه من الداخل ؟؟*



كيف هي الكعبه من الداخل ؟؟

أولا: يوجد بداخل الكعبة المشرفة ريح طيب من خليط المسك والعود والعنبر 

الذي يستخدم بكميات كبيرة لتنظيفها ويستمر مفعوله طوال العام. 

ثانيا: تغطى أرضية الكعبة برخام من اللون الأبيض في الوسط، أما الأطراف 

التي يحددها شريط من الرخام الأسود فهي من رخام الروزا (الوردي) الذي يرتفع 

إلى جدران الكعبة مسافة 4 أمتار دون أن يلاصق جدارها الأصلي. أما المسافة 

المتبقية - من الجدار الرخامي حتى السقف (5 أمتار) - فيغطيها قماش الكعبة 

الأخضر (أو ستائر من اللون الوردي) المكتوب عليه بالفضة آيات قرآنية كريمة 

وتمتد حتى تغطي سقف الكعبة. كما توجد بلاطة رخامية واحدة فقط بلون غامق 

تحدد موضع سجود الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم. بينما توجد علامة أخرى من نفس 

الرخام في موضع الملتزم حيث ألصق الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بطنه الشريف 

وخده الأيمن على الجدار رافعا يده وبكى (ولذا سمي بالملتزم) 

ثالثا: ثلاثة أعمدة في الوسط من الخشب المنقوش بمهارة لدعم السقف بإرتفاع 

حوالي 9 أمتار محلاة بزخارف ذهبية. 

رابعا: عدد من القناديل المعلقة المصنوعة من النحاس والفضة والزجاج المنقوش 

بآيات قرآنية تعود للعهد العثماني. 

خامسا: درج (سلم) يصل حتى سقف الكعبة مصنوع من الألومنيوم والكريستال. 

سادسا: مجموعة من بلاطات الرخام التي تم تجميعها من كل عهد من عهود من 

قاموا بتوسعة الحرم المكي الشريف. 

يوضع من وقت لآخر جهاز رافع آلي (مان-ليفت) لعمال التنظيف داخل الكعبة مع 

مضخة ضغط عالي تعبأ بالماء ومواد التنظيف. 

تغسل الكعبة المشرفة من الداخل مرة واحدة في كل عام بالماء والصابون أولا 

ثم يلي ذلك مسح جدرانها الداخلية وأرضيتها بالطيب.​


----------



## م / تركي بن محمد (10 يناير 2007)

*صور*



 




 




 




 




 
الباب القديم للكعبه​ 


 
موضع اقدام ابراهيم عليم السلام​ 


 

مفتاح الكعبه


 

قفل الكعبه


----------



## zizo (11 يناير 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الفت (7 مارس 2007)

_* شىء نادر وجميل اشكرك*_


----------



## goodgirl (7 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## cadmax4 (7 مارس 2007)

ما شاء الله .....ما شاء الله.....ما شاء الله 
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع و بارك الله لك هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## كونان2008 (29 أبريل 2007)

اشكرك شكر جزيل لاني في حاجة للموضوع..................................


----------



## محمد قدوري (29 أبريل 2007)

الاخ تركي جزاك الله خيرا والله لقد زدتنا شوقنا لزيارة بيت الله الحرام.....( ولكن ماباليد حيله فنحن في العراق اصبح كل شيء صعب المنال)..كان بودي ان يكون وصف المخططات واتفاصيل المعماريه في داخل البيت الحرام باللغة العربيه وفقكم الله لخدمة العام والمتعلمين.


----------



## سحر+مهندسة (29 أبريل 2007)

يبارك الله هذا المجهود الرائع​


----------



## بغداد الرشيد (5 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## نسمة معمارية (5 مايو 2007)

بارك الله بيكم شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس هادي (18 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف الف خير على كل معلومة وكل صورة من هذه الصور اللتي تبعث الراحة للنفس والطمانينة


----------



## حسام عبدالله (18 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## electrichuman (18 مايو 2007)

الشكر الجزيل لك على هذه الصور الرائعة


----------



## Mu7ammad (18 مايو 2007)

... بارك الله فيكم اخوانى ... 
... وجزاكم الله خير جزاء ....
​​


----------



## خضر أسعد (19 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صور جميلة ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## م / تركي بن محمد (31 يوليو 2007)

ولا احلى من مشاهدة الكعبة الشريفه .. .. . . . . .


----------



## جمال المهدى (31 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## ايادعبداللطيف (1 أغسطس 2007)

الف الفالف مشكور


----------



## حازم العطيفى (1 أغسطس 2007)

موضوع جميل جزاك الله عنا كل خييييييييير


----------



## شادي11 (1 أغسطس 2007)

اتلج اللة صدرك كما اتلجت صدورنا بهدا المجهود المبدول


----------



## الدكتور العنزي (1 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزاك الله خيرا يا إخي
المهندس تركي بن محمد

ولكنني لاحظت عند دراستي للإبنية القديمة ( وأقصد الأثرية في المشرق العربي) أن هناك تشويها عاما في المسقط الأفقي بالإتجاه المحوري الشمالي الشرقي - الجنوبي الغربي.

تبدو جميعها أنها تعاني تشويها في جزئها غير المقابل للكعبة المشرفة
ولم يسلم منها إلا الجزء المقابل للكعبة المشرفة



لكنني لم أتوقع أن يكون هناك هكذا فراق في زاوية الركن الجنوبي الغربي من الكعبة المشرفة
زادها الله تعظيما وتشريفا. تلك الزاوية كما يبين الرسم أعلاه عندك ، فالزاوية الجنوبية الغربية للكعبة المشرفة ليست قائمة!
عندنا الآن نظرية متكاملة في سبب فروقات الزوايا والتشويه الحاصل في المسقط الأفقي في الأبنية الأثرية.
وهي محط دراستي في الدكتوراه في الهندسة المعمارية، حيث تعاني الأبنية تغييرات هامة، بسبب توسع الكون!
وهذه النظرية إسمها ( النظرية المطلقية )

وهي تعوض معادلات النسبية

وهي بأسمي
التغير الذي تناقشه النظرية المطلقية أطلقنا عليه إسم
The Absolutivism
وهذه اللفظة ليست موجودة في المعاجم الإنكليزية
وهي جديدة، ونحن أول من أوجدها، والحمد لله رب العالمين، وهي مشتقة من لفظ " المطلق "
Absolute

أكرر شكري وعرفاني
لكم
وللأخوة في موقع
Motayam.com
الذي أشكرك أيضا على دقتكم في وضع المصدر مع الصورة
بارك الله بكم.


----------



## القناوى 1 (3 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الاكثر من رائع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## metalsword (3 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ الكريم تركي بن محمد المحترم:
حفظكم الله من كل ما تكره ,وزادك الله عطاء, وخيراً .
ما قدمته لنا اليوم أكثر من رائع , جهد كبير, تشكر عليه, وأثابك الله وأيّدك .


----------



## amour (3 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لك بارك الله فيك


----------



## العاني مهندس (3 أغسطس 2007)

الله يبارك بيك


----------



## م / تركي بن محمد (4 أغسطس 2007)

*حياك الله يادكتور*



الدكتور العنزي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> جزاك الله خيرا يا إخي
> المهندس تركي بن محمد
> 
> ...


 

حياك الله يادكتور وان شاء الله تاخذ الدكتوراة ولا تبخل علينا بمرورك الكريم


----------



## فاطمه المصرى (4 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا على هذه الافاده الطيبه


----------



## عمر طالب (4 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خير
و شكرا لك


----------



## alaamostf (5 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ تركي 
جزاكم الله خيرا عن مجهودك الرائع واحب ان اضيف عن تجربتي الشخصية ان كافة الصور الموجودة في العالم لاتعادل السعادة الناتجة عن سجدة واحدة بجوار الكعبة المشرفة والتي اتمني ان ينالها كل المسلمين ان شاء الله العلي القدير


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (7 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (7 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Al_Nobeil (9 أغسطس 2007)

Salamo 3alicom, baraka Allaho fik. mes cheres freres vous savez que la ka3ba est original par sa forme et sa construction, je site Al kiswa et le forme cubique, en fait de nos jours ces tendances de construire des volumes en cubes et de les couvrire par des materiaux en modulables.
Baraka Allaho fik Akhi


----------



## عبدعون الحسيني (9 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك .وجعلك من حجاج بيته الكريم


----------



## عبدعون الحسيني (9 أغسطس 2007)

بارككم الله وجعلكم منحجاج بيته الكريم


----------



## أسد الرحمن (12 أغسطس 2007)

الله أكبر جازاك الله كل خير و الله أزلت ما كان بي من فضول


----------



## khaled_muharram (23 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا العمل الأكثر من رائع


----------



## م / تركي بن محمد (4 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكورين ياخوان على الدعاء جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## كريم العاني (4 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزيت خيرا


----------



## عبدالقادرالجزائري (5 نوفمبر 2007)

اشكرك شكر جزيل


----------



## محمد ظاهر (5 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## جابر المهندس (3 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعل هذه الأفادة الرائعة في ميزان حسناتك.....


----------



## Arch_M (8 يونيو 2008)

شكرا لك عزيزي م/ تركي
الصراحة شوقتنا لمكة وذكرتنا بايام مكة والحرم..جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله مسغالمي (9 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## meema (13 يونيو 2008)

يا جماعة لو سمحتوا الصور لا تظهر عندى و انى اتشوق لرؤيتها 
ماذا أفعل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## وحش العمارة (15 يونيو 2008)

يبارك الله هذا المجهود الرائع


زز...........

لكن الصور لم تظهر ارجو اعادة التجميل​


----------



## eng_afify (17 يوليو 2008)

صور قيمة و شرح اجمل


----------



## med-dz (18 يوليو 2008)

صور رائعة .. و معلومات مفيدة ..

بارك الله فيك على الشرح المميز ... لقد نقلتنا إلى هناك بالفعل ...

أشكر لك مجهودك الطيب ..

تقبل تحياتي ،


----------



## م.نهيل (19 سبتمبر 2008)

الدكتور العنزي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> جزاك الله خيرا يا إخي
> المهندس تركي بن محمد
> 
> ...


حقيقة دكتور عنزي...اني لم افهم ما المغزى التي تقصده واتمنى ان افهم بشكل اكبر ما تقصده...وان عدم فهمي لمحور ما تقصده ليس اني عندي ضعف ولكن لاني طالبة اولا ثانيا لان كلامك كله تدخل فيه الفلسفة التي لم افقها يوما بمفهومها الصحيح ...
ارجو ان توضح لي ما تقصده وساكون شاكرة لك.........


----------



## معماري قديم (19 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل
شكرا


----------



## حسن علوش (20 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير و مشكور


----------



## عبدالوهاب حسين (20 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## eng_afify (20 سبتمبر 2008)

مجهود مشكور عليه
جزاك الله عنه كل الخير


----------



## م عبدالله محمد (21 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بني دار (21 سبتمبر 2008)

شيء رائع و جميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## انجود الهندسة (29 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلا ...


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (30 سبتمبر 2008)

واللة موضوع مهم جدا والمفروض احنا المعماريين نكون اكثر ناس عندهم خلفية عن بناء الكعبة ...شكرا لك


----------



## عطيةحسن (30 سبتمبر 2008)

الف شكر و كل عام و انتم باف خير


----------



## مصطفى حسين الطويبى (1 أكتوبر 2008)

_كل عام وانثى بالف خير بمناسبة العيد المباركوشكرا على الايضاح لمخطط الكعبة الشريف ولكم كل الاحترام ياخى المهندس تركى تحياتى المهندس مصطفى_


----------



## arch_alduribi (1 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم على هذة المعلومات القيمة التي من الضروري معرفتها ....ولكن ياريت كانت الكتابة التي على الصور باللغة العربية لانها لغة القرآن ولغة العرب...ورمز المسلمن وشعائرهم....
وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## ArchitSayed (2 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله الف خير مجهود رائع وصور عظيمة


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (27 يونيو 2010)

ماشاء الله


----------



## Abu Hammad (1 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع...


----------



## mwa (1 يوليو 2010)

رائع جدااااااااااااااا
ولكن من اين هذه الرسومات


----------



## arch_hamada (15 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه *​


----------

